# 93 altima ECU



## sleazyride (May 8, 2004)

Hi all, i have looked all over but cant seem to find out about replacing my ecu. want to send mine out for mod and need one to use for a few days. can one off another 93 altima be used or does it have to have the very same numbers on it? thanks


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

i answered your email on this one... biggest difference is one is federal and one is ca emission'd.


----------



## sleazyride (May 8, 2004)

Asleep_94_Altima said:


> i answered your email on this one... biggest difference is one is federal and one is ca emission'd.


i have not taken mine out yet so how do u tell the dif will it be marked?


----------



## ultimatuc (May 1, 2004)

^ ask Jim Wolf Technology. and dont upgrade your ecu unless youre getting their program.....


----------

